# cannot connect to Ichat



## coflyfish (Dec 8, 2008)

I am trying to connect to my home IMAC 10.5 with my remote laptop 10.4. When trying to connect through ICHAT, I get the error on my remote laptop that "remote IP address is invalid". Which tells me my 
home IMAC is the problem. Any ideas to help? Internet sharing is turned off.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Just how are you trying to connect? iChat is for chatting, not controlling or logging in to a remote computer.


----------



## coflyfish (Dec 8, 2008)

I understand that. I am trying to use IChat from a "remote" Mac, meaning not on the same network. 

I cannot connect to my home mac via Ichat. I get the error "remote IP address invalid". I decided to try and connect to my friends mac via Ichat in San Diego. I get same error. He was able to connect to my home mac, so the problem is actually with my mac, not my home.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I still don't understand what you mean by connecting to another Mac with iChat. When you launch iChat, it logs into AIM servers, wherever they are in the world, and then when a buddy logs into hie account, the servers report you are online too. What are the exact steps you are doing to get this error?


----------

